# Household Bills



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Im just trying to work out a budget for my mortgage application.

any help with typical monthly costs on 2 people in a 3 bed semi lol 

council tax £82
gas
elec
home ins
life ins
water
tv
telephone
internet 

erm anything else i might of forgot.:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Home insurance/life insurance came with the mortgage when we applied. 

Gas Electric, depends on how much usage etc

Water i pay £25 on water meter. 

TV Licence, about £33 a quarter, and depends on which package you have. Sky Virgin etc.

I pay £50, get hd package unlimited calls, 10mb internet and a few tv packages on Sky, however, if Virgin was cabled in our area, i would of had that, as its cheaper.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's mine - my house is a 4 bed det, with 2 adults, 2 kids, so you could probably half the gas, leccy etc..

gas - I'm not on mains gas - oil is £80 a month, and the LPG for cooking is about £40 a year.
elec - I've just got a new smart meter - tells me I average about £1.70 a day.
home ins - £44 buildings and contents.
life ins - £40 including critical illness on a decreasing term.
water - not sure.
tv - about £20 a month sky package.
telephone - About £30 a month.
internet - £14.99 a month

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

s2kpaul said:


> Im just trying to work out a budget for my mortgage application.
> 
> any help with typical monthly costs on 2 people in a 3 bed semi lol
> 
> ...


I had to include my food and transport costs as well.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> Im just trying to work out a budget for my mortgage application.
> 
> any help with typical monthly costs on 2 people in a 3 bed semi lol
> 
> ...


gas - £40
elec - £40
home ins - £25
life ins - £20 each 
water - £25
tv - £10 unless you have SKY (up to £60)
telephone £20 
internet - £10

Then budget at least £75 pw for food and £160 for council tax / month


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Council Tax £120 (10 months out of 12)
Sky £28
TV Licence £12
Gas & elec £80 (1 bed)
Phone & Internet £20
Mobile £30
Life Ins £30
Buildings & Contents £30
Window cleaner £8
Wheelie bin cleaner £4

If you don't already live on your own you'll need washing powder, cleaning products etc it really adds up. That's before you include detailing gear! lol.

Good luck.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

will be our 1st house. THe bills keep on thumping on lol


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

grantwils said:


> Council Tax £120 (10 months out of 12)
> Sky £28
> TV Licence £12
> Gas & elec £80 (1 bed)
> ...


get your pressure washer on it, only takes a minute


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

ron burgandy said:


> get your pressure washer on it, only takes a minute





grantwils said:


> Council Tax £120 (10 months out of 12)
> Sky £28
> TV Licence £12
> Gas & elec £80 (1 bed)
> ...


Too posh to wash......your wheelie bin!
I pay £115 for gas and electric combined (owch)
Phone and internet is about £22
As I am in a married quarter, I dont pay water.
I would recommend a gas cover plan of some sort, whoever you go with will cover any callouts etc. Just make sure you get the best one. Someone on here will be able to recommend a better one than British Gas, 3 Star Gas Plan that I use, for my Landlords Gas Safety Certificate.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the general rule of thumb is to be left with a third of your disposable income each month. Woudn't bother counting your bonus (keep it as a treat)

Someone made a good point about council tax in that you pay it off in 10 months not 12.

council tax £100
gas - No one seems to know our supplier (d'oh)
elec - £30
home ins - Can't remember (GF sorts out)
life ins - Ditto above
water - Not had a bill yet
tv - Freeview atm
telephone + internet - £26 including line rental
Mobile phone - £25

Chris


----------



## underwurlde (Jun 20, 2010)

I was advised that 28% of your (combined?) income (after tax etc) is a reasonable amount to aim for when considering a montly mortgage payment.

For Christssakes DON'T forget future fluctuations though!!!!! Project what you think future interset rates will be and calculate against that. Also remember those tie-ins and how everything looks rosey for the first 2 years on their effing low rate incentives.

Take that lot into consideration and you won't end up getting f-ed.

Andy

edit...


> Woudn't bother counting your bonus (keep it as a treat)


And the bank won't consider that as part of your income anyway so won't count in any calculations.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Scary as it is I would budget for 10% interest rates unless you can get fixed term.
Something has to give soon.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i was taking about 10% intrest rate, that is scary and would put most out on the street.


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

Each Month:

Mortgage
- £590

Council Tax 
- £115 (Don't pay in Jan/Feb)

Gas
- £25

Electric
- £35

Home Insurance
- £25 to £35 (Cheaper to pay yearly usually)

Life Insurance
- £7.90 for us both to cover £109K decreasing cover

Water
- £35, not on a meter

TV
- £145.50 per year, if you pay monthly you pay that full balance over 6 months (i think) and then drop down to a cheaper payment so you are always 'in credit' with them.
- £19 for basic SKY TV

Telephone
- £11.50 Line Rental per month
- £5 Anytime Call Package

Internet
- £15 to £20 

Mobile
- £30

The costs go on!! :doublesho


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

underwurlde said:


> And the bank won't consider that as part of your income anyway so won't count in any calculations.


*@Andy* - when I went for an application with HSBC they asked what bonus I receive or where they just being nosey 

Chris


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

they asked me about bonus and annual pay rises etc.


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

JCW85 said:


> *@Andy* - when I went for an application with HSBC they asked what bonus I receive or where they just being nosey
> 
> Chris


Being nosey but it helps add that extra safety net for them but wont win any points if the decision is marginal!


----------



## underwurlde (Jun 20, 2010)

^Indeed. The rules of engagement may have changed when I did my last mortgage application some 8 years ago. Now things are so much tighter and the cost of a home so much more disproportionate to what people earn, banks may well be now taking into account bonuses. However, at the end of the day, any bonus will be variable so one shouldn't regard it as a fixed income and therefore shouldn't be part of the equation really as it would be a bit foolish to consider it as anything else.

Andy


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Council Tax £212
Elec £70
Gas £47
Water £190 Twice a year
Home Insurance £47
Sky Broadband/Phone/Tinternet £45

Above is for a Large 4 Bed Detached......2 Adults & 2 Young Children


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Council tax £91pm
Water £18pm
Electric £8pm
Gas £200 quarter average.
Phone and BB £50 per quarter.
Mobile £30pm
Food £120pm (roughly)
Home, Buildings & contents £12pm

+ car costs

2 adults sharing a large 2 bed apartment


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks guy went back today with the budget which they excepted  then they came out with all the life. illness, job, insurance lol


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> thanks guy went back today with the budget which they excepted  then they came out with all the life. illness, job, insurance lol


Hi, I'd think hard about whether you need all those insurances. They cost a lot in the long run and often don't give as much protection as they appear to.
Apart from ones you have to have with your mortgage (i.e. buildings typically), they can't make you take the ones you've listed (chances are your job actually has free life insurance built in, depending on what sort of company you work for).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Good advice from CliveP.
Not bragging here, but we have worked/saved very hard for a long time to buy what we have all being top stuff. When I priced up contents insurance to cover what "I wanted" the fee was massive. So we trimmed the policy, tailored it to suit our needs and removed accidental cover. 

When we first started out, its all well and good on paper, but when the car breaks down or it needs tyres, insuring, tax it hits hard when you havent included things like this in your outgoings. More so now as most couples run two cars these days.


----------

